# Overnight Stops in Northen Spain



## charshar (Oct 7, 2008)

We will be passing through Spain in September on route to Portugal will be in the areas of Pamplona and Logrona for a few days can anyone recommend any safe places to stop overnight - have looked in All the Aires book for Spain but there does not seem to be any Aires around those areas. Also any recommendations for Burgos, Valladolid and Sala Manca would also be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Look up Palencia,Spain, Super Aire,walks by river 2mins,pavement Cafes a bit longer walk,but you will pass these enroute to the park,so judge for yourselves,use it often and its allways been proper.
Jented.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

This might help.

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

Barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are not many, but check Camping Car Infos.com there are a few on there. The site is in French but not too hard to navigate, Alan.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, There's an aire at Miranda de Ebro, signed off the roundabout by Hotel Tudela.
I hope this helps.
Colin


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

nomad said:


> Hi, There's an aire at Miranda de Ebro, signed off the roundabout by Hotel Tudela.
> I hope this helps.
> Colin


We went to this aire last December and didn't stay, it was awful, full of rubbish and its not really an aire just a place to get water etc.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

1000s here http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------

